# Qctp For Logan / Wards 200



## bama7 (Aug 30, 2015)

Prices for a QCTP are all over the place and I am kinda cheap.  I don't plan on doing extremely precise work of any type on my lathe, when I get it back together.  I have an opportunity to get an A2Z brand tool post for a small amount of money, $75.00 or so.  Has anyone used an A2Z brand who can tell me whether they work well or should I just get something else?


----------



## Franko (Aug 30, 2015)

I used one for years on my Grizzly G4000. It is a very nifty small QCTP. I also got one for my 7 x 14 mini lathe, for which it is a superb tool holder.
You will probably want to invest in a few more tool holders for it.


----------



## bama7 (Aug 30, 2015)

Franko said:


> I used one for years on my Grizzly G4000. It is a very nifty small QCTP. I also got one for my 7 x 14 mini lathe, for which it is a superb tool holder.
> You will probably want to invest in a few more tool holders for it.



Thanks for the information.  I want something to learn with that I don't have to get a second mortgage.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 30, 2015)

*3.1.Which size Quick Change toolpost fits this lathe?*
3.1..For Logan 9”, 10” and 11” lathes, the “AXA” or “100” size quick-change toolposts from Aloris and Phase II fit well. For 12” lathes, the “BXA” or “200” size quick-change toolpost will be slightly more sturdy and still fit. The 14” lathes can also use the “BXA” toolpost or the “CXA” or “300” size.

(From the Logan FAQ: http://www.lathe.com/faq/index.html)

I believe the A2Z is really made for smaller lathes.  An *AXA* size is more appropriate for your 10" Logan.  

You can also try the  "Find the Right Quick Change Tool Post" on the Little Machine Shop web page and it says AXA:
* 
http://littlemachineshop.com/info/qctp_chooser.php*


----------



## Franko (Aug 30, 2015)

Rich makes a good point. I would not use an A2Z on a lathe that is big enough for an AXA or BXA.

The difference is the size tool you can use. A2Z is limited to 3/8 tools. AXA will hold 1/2".

I used an A2Z on my G4000 because an AXA would not hold the tool low enough without expensive modifications.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 31, 2015)

I find the BXA to be too large for most 12" and any 10".  Even if you limit yourself to using 3/8" tooling (in which case you just wasted a bunch of money).  And more so on a 10".  So go with an AXA.  I'm not familiar with the A2Z (as I think I wrote a couple of days ago).  But if it won't take standard 100 series holders, I wouldn't buy it.  It is a truism that you just about can't have too many cutter holders.  I'd say a minimum of about 6 101 or 102, plus one of all the rest should be the standard configuration.  The reason is that if you have to get out the Allen wrench and change the cutter during a job, you just lost the advantage of the QCTP.


----------



## Franko (Aug 31, 2015)

Little Machine Shop says AXA will work on a 9x20 lathe, specifically, a Grizzly G4000. 
But, it is .o50" too tall for the G4000.


----------



## bama7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys, but around 12:30 am before I got any answers, I got the A2Z QCTP with the holders like new in wrapping for $60.55 shipped.  I got it because of the price, my lack of self control,  and being so impatient.


----------

